# Other Pets



## petkeeper_jr (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hey everyone I was just wondering what other pets you guys have I will start.*

*I have *



*1 fish*

*6 **dogs*

*5 cats*

*4 bunnies*

*4 mice *

*2 rats*

*2 soon to be 3 ferrets*

*I think that is all if I remember anything else I will post it!*

*A total of 24 and once we get the new ferretwe will have 25 pets!*


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 13, 2007)

wow 24 :shock: ha i think i am busy,lol

i have 

3 dogs

3 cats

1 bearded dragon

1 bunny

and 1-2 soon to be foster guinea pigs

so i have 9 possibly 10 animals

oh i almost forgot i also have

3 boys (8 1/2, 3, 1 1/2)

and the worst and messiest of all.............................drum roll please

MY HUSBAND :shock: :biggrin2:.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 13, 2007)

I only have with me right now:

Marlin - my bunny :shock:.


Being fostered by TinysMom as I went through a rough time not to long ago:

Mallory - bunny.
Madilyn - bunny.
Morgan - bunny.
Mace - guinea piggie.
Merlin - guinea piggie.



I am going nuts with only one animal to give my attention to . I miss ratties in my life, so much, but now is not a time where I can afford their never ending vet bills.

I might start up a little fish tank .


----------



## missyscove (Jul 13, 2007)

I have two 11 year old golden retriever sisters, my babies, Missy & Shadow. 

2 bunnies: Fiona & Timmy

a 20 gallon freshwater fish tank

1 brother


----------



## Michaela (Jul 13, 2007)

3 Bunnies

1 kitty (might be moving up to 2 soon!)

2 Hammies

:biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 13, 2007)

One bunny (Pebbles)









One dog (Desmond)







Rainbows!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 13, 2007)

3 Permanent Rabbits - Snuggy, Penny, Cooper

1 Foster Rabbit - Shadow

1 Dog - Casey

1 Cat - Marley

1 Hamster - Hazel


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Jul 13, 2007)

2 chinchillas - buster and pikachu

2 ferrets - hoodini and q-tip

2 hamsters - bonnie and clyde

2 rats - lucy and ethel

5 guinea pigs - sparticus, cinnamon, nutmeg, and a boy and girl baby i have yet to name

saltwater aquarium

22 rabbits


My 2 year old daughter

my 8 month old son

and my husband.....which i also think is the messiest one out of them all. haha


----------



## doodle (Jul 13, 2007)

2 rabbits â Muff & Tumble

1 cat â Piper

1 dog â Jack

1 foster rabbit â Snick

2 foster cats â Bandi & Bobo


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Jul 13, 2007)

1 rabbit - Bunbuns

Thats it.


----------



## polly (Jul 13, 2007)

I have 12 rabbits 

and

1 dog Suzi who is the biggest softie around she is a mongrel a mix with a lab and a collie mainly can't find another dog as fast as her lol and she is so clever she goes to work with Bruce and guards his works van, Always placid unless you try to get in the van and you aren't Bruce me or John lol


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a lot of critters. Hubby and I do NOT want kids, our pets are our kids 

Other than the buns, we have...

8 dogs (Alaskan Malamute, Malamute/Husky, Mini Aussie, 2 sisters that are 1/2 Leonberger 1/4 newfie and 1/4 pyrenean mastiff, sharpei/pit, crazy terrier mutt, and chow/sharpei) (butthe lastshould be going to her new home next month or so.. I've fostered her for over 2 years!) 

12 cats (all adopted from pounds or rescued off the streets)

besides those, I am fostering a momma cat and her 6 kittens who turn 4 weeks this Sunday

2 lizards (leopard geckos)

3 fish (2 silver tipped sharks (which are really a catfish) and a large pleco)

6 goats (5 are Nigerian Dwarves, one is a 2nd gen Mini Oberhasli)

2 miniature donkeys

10 miniature horses

2 ponies (a POA and a grade pinto)

6 full size horses (2 thoroughbreds, a bs paint, grade buckskin, rocky mountain, and a Friesian)

Gosh I hope I didn't forget anyone... 

Jessi


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Jul 14, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I might start up a little fish tank .



We will be putting our house up for sale sometime this year, when it sells, would you possibly want our 25 gallon with our 3 fish? You sure dont' have to answer now, and you can say yes or maybe and then when the time comes you can change your mind, I won't think bad if you do  But I just thought you'd be a good possibility, so thought I'd ask  I love my fishies, but they're the only critters we won't be taking with us. I just don't htink the tank would survive such a trip (to Ky) and I'm not sure the fish would, so I'm trying to find them a new home. Will manage to take them SOMEHOW if we don't find anyone, but I think it would be better for them if we did... Oh, the tank has a stand, too. No charge for anything, just want fishies to have a good place 

Jessi


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jul 14, 2007)

I have...

4 Cats

1 Dog

1 Bunny

1 Box Turtle

:biggrin2:


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Jul 14, 2007)

Good lord you have a lot ofcritters CheyAutRanch. I'm sooooooo jealous of you! How do you afford them all? You're so lucky.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 14, 2007)

*CheyAutRanch wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I might start up a little fish tank .
> ...



WOW :shock:! I will talk with my fiance! That would be great! I didn't want to have to go to the pet store to buy fishies...I was going to post on Criagslist when the time came for fishies people no longer wanted or had too many of.


Do you have pictures of the tank and the fishies?


:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Jul 15, 2007)

*Chickenlittle586 wrote: *


> Good lord you have a lot ofcritters CheyAutRanch. I'm sooooooo jealous of you! How do you afford them all? You're so lucky.


It's a LOT of work and a LOT more money, but it's what makes me happy  Let's just say, 90% or more of my pay is for them! I don't buy stuff for myself much, I'd rather spend my money on my critters  I get excited if I get gift cards to the feed store or Petsmart so that I can go buy stuff for them!  I got one for my bday (which is today) to Petco (I don't shop there, but since I got the card...) and I plan to use it on bunny and kitty toys  That's better than a gift for me, anyday 

Jessi


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Jul 15, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> WOW :shock:! I will talk with my fiance! That would be great! I didn't want to have to go to the pet store to buy fishies...I was going to post on Criagslist when the time came for fishies people no longer wanted or had too many of.
> 
> 
> Do you have pictures of the tank and the fishies?
> ...



I'll try to get some this week, they never turn out right due to flash, or they are blurry if I dont' use the flash... but I"ll try to get lots of light in the house and take some. 

Here's what the "sharks" look like:





I think mine about 7" or so?

And a pleco that's the same size. Hopefully I"ll get decentpics this week... 

Jessi


----------



## Greta (Jul 15, 2007)

I have...

47 chickens

5 goldfish

4 bunnies

2 cats

1 goose

1 guinea pig

1 cockatiel

....And a partridge in a pear tree! (just kidding)


Once you add them all up, I have a total of 61 pets!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 15, 2007)

*I have:*

*Daisy, 13 yr old Australian Cattle Dog
Yannik, 14 month old Australian Cattle Dog x Mutt
Missy, 4-5 year old cat
Kagome, 2 year old cat
Ookpik, 16 month old Mini Lop
Rocky, 1 year old Hedgehog
Totoro, Syrian Hamster
Dorie, Dot, Jacob & Sammi, Goldfish
Scoot & Scat, Chinese Algae Eaters
Tiny Tim, Betta*

*I was going to add a pic of everyone, but photobucket is not co-operating! :X*

*~Diana!*


----------



## petkeeper_jr (Jul 15, 2007)

yesterday we got rid of the mice and one rat.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 15, 2007)

*petkeeper_jr wrote: *


> yesterday we got rid of the mice and one rat.



Why? Rats are social animals and thrive on another rat compainion.

Was there a fight? If so, you could have done "rat rebonding".

If the rattie was rehome for really no apparent reason....then your other rat is likely to die of heart break.

:?


----------



## naturestee (Jul 15, 2007)

5 rabbits- Mocha, Loki, Fey, Sprite, and Oberon

Two cats- Eve and Lilly, their first Gotcha Day is coming up fast!

Two freshwater tropical tanks with a whole bunch of fish. 10 gallon and 29 gallon.

I'm full up, no more animals until we get a bigger house!


----------



## ellissian (Jul 15, 2007)

I've got 

1 bun - Hope  god that hurt typing that. 
2 cats - Keyra and Casey 
1 dog - Benn 
5 guinea pigs - Poppy, Kimmi, Hazel, Bailey and Ginger 
2 hammies - Honey and Willow 

2 kids who are 7 and 10 and one husband!


----------



## Celestial Wind (Jul 16, 2007)

OK I have.............

3 Dogs

Tobi (Pug)

Max (Boxer)

FizzGigg (Bichin Frise)

4 Fire Belly Toads (none have names as I can't tell them apart LOL)

1 White Knee Trantula (I't my fiances)

& 15 Bunnies

Lucky, Rainbow, Akemi, Barbados, Emma, Sabe, Star, Aurora, Commett,Triton and the4 kits


----------



## petkeeper_jr (Jul 16, 2007)

*undergunfire I got rid of her because my other one did not like her at all and I guess she was just alone for too long. I had her for about 2 months alone and decided I would get her a friend. But it didn't work out! I pay lots of atention to my other one though!*


----------



## lonehowl (Jul 16, 2007)

I have 

2 dogs

10 cats plus a foster cat and her 4 kittens

3 rats

4 rabbits

and 2 fish

My son wants a goat, but he hasn't talked his dad into that yet!


----------



## petkeeper_jr (Jul 17, 2007)

*CheyAutRanch wrote: *


> I have a lot of critters. Hubby and I do NOT want kids, our pets are our kids
> 
> Other than the buns, we have...
> 
> ...


*I used to have 33 pets and I was the pet person at school because most of the people only had like 1-5 pets. So everybody wanted to come over tomy house and still do!! Now I only have 24 pets but I am getting another ferret so I will have 25!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have one cat called Ollie, two bunnies calledRuby and Millie, one chicken called Ginger (our other one passed away a few weeks ago) and _hopefully _a horse soon if I can ever find one!


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Jul 18, 2007)

*petkeeper_jr wrote: *


> *I used to have 33 pets and I was the pet person at school because most of the people only had like 1-5 pets. So everybody wanted to come over tomy house and still do!! Now I only have 24 pets but I am getting another ferret so I will have 25!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Haha, people at work ask when I'm opening up the petting zoo  They say I need to have a day when they can all bring their kids. Congrats on the new ferret! i'd love to see pics! I think ferrets are adorable! I was surprised that hubby thought so, too! We saw one the other day at Petco (I normally never shop there but needed crickets and Petsmart was out) and I was so tempted to bring one home... but somehow I managed not to 

Well, we added another mini horse to our herd! Might pick him up today... my petsitter got him back in the first of April as a companion to her horse and for her kids. Well, her horse doesn't care for him, and the kids have no interest, so she asked if I would take him... Hubby's driving horse is 23, so this might be his replacement. Or if he doesn't click with us, she wants me to give him to a friend who will give him a good home. So we decided to give it a go!  He's such a pretty boy... chestnut pinto with a blue eye... I"m so excited, just had to share 

Jessi


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 18, 2007)

*CheyAutRanch wrote: *


> Well, we added another mini horse to our herd! Might pick him up today... my petsitter got him back in the first of April as a companion to her horse and for her kids. Well, her horse doesn't care for him, and the kids have no interest, so she asked if I would take him... Hubby's driving horse is 23, so this might be his replacement. Or if he doesn't click with us, she wants me to give him to a friend who will give him a good home. So we decided to give it a go!  He's such a pretty boy... chestnut pinto with a blue eye... I"m so excited, just had to share
> 
> Jessi


He sounds like such a doll! Pictures?


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 18, 2007)

*I am LOVING this thread! Great idea, petkeeper_jr.*

*CheyAutRanch wrote: *


> *petkeeper_jr wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *I used to have 33 pets and I was the pet person at school because most of the people only had like 1-5 pets. So everybody wanted to come over tomy house and still do!! Now I only have 24 pets but I am getting another ferret so I will have 25!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...


*We share our home with 10 cats (was 11 until Tiggy crossed the bridge back in April) and 3 Holland Lops. So many people are incredulous when I tell them that we've got 13 animals in our 3 bedroom ranch home...and they're all inside animals.*

*All of you with multiple pets are making me feel so much more normal.*

*Oh...and our pets names...*

*cats: Rascal, Archie, Tucker, Miss Nellie, Louise, Angel, Koko, Yum Yum, Halupki, & Noreaster (aka Nora)*

*rabbits: Gingivere, Emmaline, & Pipkin*

*already crossed the bridge: cats Rebound, Sunkist, & Tigger and bunny Stewart*

*Mary Ellen*


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jul 18, 2007)

Aww cute! You can definetly see the collie in her!

I have:

1 Border Collie

2 Guinea Pigs

2 Rabbits

1 Budgie

1 Pony



*polly wrote: *


> I have 12 rabbits
> 
> and
> 
> 1 dog Suzi who is the biggest softie around she is a mongrel a mix with a lab and a collie mainly can't find another dog as fast as her lol and she is so clever she goes to work with Bruce and guards his works van, Always placid unless you try to get in the van and you aren't Bruce me or John lol


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Jul 19, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> He sounds like such a doll! Pictures?



Yup. Not the best, this is what she sent me in email. We're hopefully picking him up tomarrow, but if not it will be Friday, and I can get better pics.. minis always look funny unless you squat/sit down at their level


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 19, 2007)

He is beautiful - I love minis!:biggrin2:


----------



## Roxie (Jul 19, 2007)

I have:

2 bunnies (Buddy, Roxie)

1 dog Jackie( standard shnauzer)





1 salt water aquarium


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 20, 2007)

yomo143 i was a groomer and i absolutely loved to groom and put the pattern on shnauzer , and i love the silver and black. she is a very pretty


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have the these.....

1 bunny cocoa








1 cat Emily








4 budgies



willow








kiwi








twitter








and buttercup








we also have some quoi gold fish


----------

